# Finnegan does it again!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

This past weekend, Finnegan and I participated in Rally and Lure Coursing at the UKC show held in Paris, ON.

Finnegan completed his URO3 (Excellence title) with two first place finishes. Not only did he place first on his final qualifying leg, he went one better and earned HIGH IN TRIAL!!!

He also ran two qualifying legs and completed his CAX - Coursing Aptitude Excellence title!

On Sunday he started work on his URX title and earned his first leg. This title requires the dog to be entered in both the level 2 and level 3 class in the same trial and to earn a qualifying score in each to earn a leg. The dog must achieve this 5 times in order to earn the title. We are hoping to achieve this before the end of the year!

There's no stopping my Big Red Boy!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Are you ever going to run out of events for the big guy to excel in??? :lol:

Congrats to the multi-talented dog!

--Q


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

NEVER!!!!

We've actually got a few new sports planned for later this year and next year!!!!

Stay Tuned!!

This Big Guy of mine just does it all!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a good thing Finnegan doesn't carry a business card, otherwise I have no idea how you would fit it all on his card!  Wow. What an accomplishment for you and Finnegan. You know, he's never going to want to become a couch potato in his golden years --- I fear you have created a monster! Huggs to that gorgeous boy and kudos to you for all the hard work!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely Wonderful! Finnegan is one talented boy and oh, so very handsome too! Hugs and kisses from the Girls!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Riley the multi-talented - but so must you be! I dismally failed to keep up with Poppy when we tried Agility, and got more than a little confused at Rally, too. I tend to get left and right a tad confused when under pressure ... 

So congratulations to BOTH of you!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Super accomplishment for Finnegan and you too. I'm just at the beginning of the curve but would like to achieve at least a bit of the same success you have had. Fabulous job!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words!!

Schpeckie, Finnegan sends big kisses right back to the girls!! 

FJM - I have made the left/right mix up myself! Keep at it!!

Marcosislandmom - I have no doubt whatsoever that you and Karat will be racking up the titles in no time! 

liljaker - I'm waiting for you and Sunny to get out there and do some winning, you know he will be up for it!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, Finnegan! 

He is a busy guy  Does he have time to watch some TV and chew on some socks?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go to both of you! You are one amazingly dedicated owner! Quite a team!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Woohoo!!:cheers2:* My big *RED* "boyfriend" does it _again!!__* Congratulations!*_ _What a __winner!!_ I can't resist the opportunity (and you give me _so_ many!) to say how much I appreciate all you and Finnie do to advance the reputation of poodles as the versatile, incredible dogs they. Every time people see Finnegan in action, and with each new title he earns, he shows the world what smart, "can do!" athletic dogs poodles are. Not just another pretty face, not defined by their haircut, not just for looking at.

I can't wait to see you and Finnie here for the AKC lure coursing in a few weeks, and to see Chagall take a crack at it. I have visions of "smoke" (my *silver *boy) and "fire" (your red boy) blazing around!! 

I know it takes a_ tremendous_ amount of training and travel to accomplish all you do. Besides enjoying the heck out of it, you should know how much good you're doing our beloved breed in the process. I _thank you_ for it!! Now go feed Finnie a steak, please!:eating:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, Thanks!! 

Finnegan and I are sooooo excited to be coming your way and the idea of both of our boys running the lure is just the cherry on top of the sundae!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I would also love to see Finnegan and Chagall together! The girls would be in their glory! Make sure you take lots of pix!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> I would also love to see Finnegan and Chagall together! The girls would be in their glory! Make sure you take lots of pix!


You_ know_ we'll have the cameras out!! I only wish _you_ were making a return trip out my way, with the girls this time. They could join in the fun, and we could arrange a little "poodle double dating." Of course we'd let girls choose their fella!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> They could join in the fun, and we could arrange a little "poodle double dating." Of course we'd let girls choose their fella!!


Too funny! That would be so awesome to meet you guys, and yes the girls can choose their "honeys"! Ha ha


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok seriously, is there a doggie Olympics? Well done kids!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love hearing about people having fun with their dogs. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Kloliver said:


> Ok seriously, is there a doggie Olympics? Well done kids!


It's _so funny _you said that!! :laugh: Finnegan and Chagall were out running around together recently and I told my boy to "pace himself" because he was up against an Olympian!!:vroam:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh don't kid yourself, Chagall held his own!!!! He just got a little worried when he saw the 60 lb Big Red Guy with the longs legs thundering down on him and thought that perhaps discretion was the better part of valor!!

I think that at one point I heard him shout, "Feet, don't fail me now!!!" as he got out of Finnegan's way! LOL!!

We had about 6 balls flying around at all times, so plenty of chasing and retrieving was done by both boys and we left the park with two contentedly tired poos!!


----------

